# Dialer Guinea-Bissau eingefangen



## Jamesmylove (7 April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe vor 2 Wochen einen Anruf von der Deutschen Telekom bekommen, ihnen wäre aufgefallen das auf meiner Telefonrechnung ungewöhnlich hohe Kosten aufgelaufen wären und das es sich dabei um einen Dialer handeln könnte. Ich solle sofort meine 0190- 0900 und Auslandsgespräch Sperre aktivieren. Da es sich um einen Auslandsdialer handeln würde.
Wir haben 3 Computer zuhause, 1 Notebook mit Kabellos DSL Zugang, 1 ohne irgendwelchen Zugang und dann das übel: Ein normaler PC mit 56K Modem an dem mein Freund über den Smart-Surfer ins Internet geht. 
So, nun habe ich heute die Telefonrechnung bekommen. Natürlich habe ich sofort bei Beträge anderer Verbindungen nachgesehen dort wo die Internetfirmen Ihre Beträge aufgelistet haben. Da war aber nix. Also habe ich mir mal die normalen Telefonverbindungen angesehen. Und da hatte ich es dann, am 9+10.März 5 Verbindungen zu dieser Nummer:
00245/290149 eine Nummer in Guinea-Bissau, insgesamt: 170€   . Natürlich steht da keine Adresse dabei weil es einfach nur eine gewählte Telefonnummer ist.
Wie kann ich mich denn in diesem Fall verhalten?
Zuerst hole ich mal das Geld zurück, da schon überwiesen ist durch Lastschrifteinzugsverfahren und überweise nur das was wirklich angefallen ist. Und dann? Habe bisher nur über 0190/0900 Dialer gelesen.
Das ist für mich etwas völlig neues.
Würdet Ihr mir bitte helfen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Raimund (7 April 2004)

*Gineabissauabzocke.*

 

Hier 

http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/auslandsdialer100304.htm

und hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4380&highlight=guinea+bissau

gucken.

Dann Tea-komm darauf hinweisen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

Ein bisschen Hintergrund-Info findest Du hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38790#38790


----------



## Jamesmylove (7 April 2004)

*Re: Gineabissauabzocke.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Hier
> 
> http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/auslandsdialer100304.htm
> 
> ...


Danke Raimund und der Jurist, für eure super schnelle Antwort. Leider bin ich in Amtsdeutsch nicht sehr bewandert.
Fühle mich ziemlich vera....t und alleinegelassen. (Ausser von euch natürlich   ) Meint ihr das ich irgendeine Chance habe dagegen vorzugehen? Das Geld bezahle ich natürlich erst mal nicht. Wo beantrage ich die Mahnsperre? Und was ist die Tea-komm? Telekom vielleicht?
Wie peinlich, merke gerade das ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, sorry!


----------



## Raimund (7 April 2004)

*Gineabissauabzocke*

@Jamesmylove,

die angegebene Nummer ist jedenfalls verdächtig:

http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/ausldialer_nrn.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Jamesmylove (7 April 2004)

Meinst Du ich sollte mal beim Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik anrufen? Und an sonsten bei der Telekom anrufen und denen mitteilen das ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde?
Danke :bussi:


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2004)

Jamesmylove schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du ich sollte mal beim Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik anrufen? Und an sonsten bei der Telekom anrufen und denen mitteilen das ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde?
> Danke :bussi:


Das BSI ist hier bereits sehr bemüht. Den Anruf braucht es nicht unbedingt. Auch bei der T-Com ist man bereits sehr um Schadenbegrenzung bemüht. Anrufen würde ich dort an Deiner Stelle jedoch auch nicht. Schreibe einen Widerspruch unter Benennung der Nummer an Deine Rechungsstelle, das bringt mehr als der Kontakt zur Hotline.


----------



## Jamesmylove (7 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> BSI ist hier bereits sehr bemüht. Den Anruf braucht es nicht unbedingt. Auch bei der T-Com ist man bereits sehr um Schadenbegrenzung bemüht. Anrufen würde ich dort an Deiner Stelle jedoch auch nicht. Schreibe einen Widerspruch unter Benennung der Nummer an Deine Rechungsstelle, das bringt mehr als der Kontakt zur Hotline.



Vielen Dank! Hast Du zufällig einen Vordruck hier im Forum gesehen den ich als Muster verwenden könnte? Ich weiß ich stelle mich an, habe aber wirklich null Ahnung in solchen Dingen....


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

@ Jamesmylove

Du brauchst dringend unseren  anklickbaren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Schau einfach mal rein .


----------



## Fidul (8 April 2004)

Jamesmylove schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du ich sollte mal beim Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik anrufen? Und an sonsten bei der Telekom anrufen und denen mitteilen das ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde?


Da deine Nummer in der BSI-Liste auftaucht, sollte der Rosa Riese _eigentlich_ keine Schwierigkeiten machen. Falls du das BSI mit Daten für die Statistik füttern willst, findest du hier weitere Informationen.


----------

